# Puzzle costs?



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity around how much do you spend on puzzles in 2 months?
I've spend about $250 on puzzles these past 2 months O.O I didn't know if that was over doing it or what XD


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't bought a puzzle in about 9-10 months. Before that was 3-4 months. The orders consist of 2-4 puzzles, maximum of $30. 


I only buy cubes that will 90% sure become my speedcube.


----------



## bwronski (Oct 3, 2011)

I only get puzzle when I NEED them. So I'll have an order of like $30-50 every 8-12 months probably. But when I first started getting into speed solving I wanted EVERYTHING, so i would spend any money I got on the new puzzle that came out. And the most I've spent on a puzzle is like $120-125, it was for the V7 when they first came out and shipping was very expensive.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 3, 2011)

I rarely buy, and I usually go for the cheap(er) stuff. 

("No V-cube for you, mister. You're getting a Shengshou.")


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I rarely buy, and I usually go for the cheap(er) stuff.
> 
> ("No V-cube for you, mister. You're getting a Shengshou.")


 
I actually prefer shengshou, I just got a whole Shengshou set (besides 6x6)


----------



## emolover (Oct 3, 2011)

Most people when they first start cubing order why more puzzles then they need and the puzzles that they order are just stupid for the most part. More of the time when I see a cool puzzle I find a simulator for it so I don't speed money on a puzzle that I will get bored of in a few days.

I ordered for the first time in probably half a year and for me was $50. It was a type C 2x2 and the shenshou 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I haven't bought a puzzle in about 9-10 months. Before that was 3-4 months. The orders consist of 2-4 puzzles, maximum of $30.
> 
> 
> I only buy cubes that will 90% sure become my speedcube.


 
I'm more of a collector than a speed cuber so i guess thats why i spend so much on cubes lol


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Must people when they first start cubing order why more puzzles then they need and the puzzles that they order are just stupid for the most part. More of the time when I see a cool puzzle I find a simulator for it so I don't speed money on a puzzle that I will get bored of in a few days.
> 
> I ordered for the first time in probably half a year and for me was $50. It was a type C 2x2 and the shenshou 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6.


 
I think I'm going to slow down a little, i got pretty much all i want right now, only thing i want right now is the SS 6x6, and later on (when prices go down or a better brand comes out) I'll get a 9x9 and 11x11


----------



## timeless (Oct 3, 2011)

ive spent under $30 when i first started, most of the stuff i got is from doing lockerz-like sites to get cash/paypal to buy stuff


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

I spent about $50 buying 3x3s 2x2s and some variations when I just started cubing. I managed not to buy another cube for a year, but recently ordered a 4x4, 5x5 and Megaminx which costed about $45 dollars in total. I guess that I just get these urges to buy more cubes when needed. Maybe later I might get a 6x6 and 7x7 and Gigaminx, and spend another ~$80. 

As for spending $250 dollars in 2 months, I'd say that you might need to only buy what you need.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

lordchriszhou said:


> I spent about $50 buying 3x3s 2x2s and some variations when I just started cubing. I managed not to buy another cube for a year, but recently ordered a 4x4, 5x5 and Megaminx which costed about $45 dollars in total. I guess that I just get these urges to buy more cubes when needed. Maybe later I might get a 6x6 and 7x7 and Gigaminx, and spend another ~$80.
> 
> As for spending $250 dollars in 2 months, I'd say that you might need to only buy what you need.


 
I really don't think any of us actually NEED any puzzles, what i do is in a way collect puzzles, i like to get a bunch of different types of puzzles. I like to learn to solve all kinds of twisty puzzles, i guess you could say test my mind, I don't have any doubles of any cube except megaminx, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5. My most expensive puzzles was probably my Dino Dodechehedron, Crystal Pyraminx, gear cube and 7x7


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> I really don't think any of us actually NEED any puzzles


 
That is very true ;D
But cubing is fun and new stuff is always cool!


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

lordchriszhou said:


> That is very true ;D
> But cubing is fun and new stuff is always cool!


 
I agree, plus it's great when you have nothing else to do


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2011)

I stopped buying puzzles a long time ago. I rely solely on the good will of other cubers.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 3, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I stopped buying puzzles a long time ago. I rely solely on the good will of other cubers.


 
Did you buy that SS 6x6? or was it gave to you?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 3, 2011)

all i spent was the amount a rubik's brand costs and crc silicone and that was about 13 months ago when i started cubing. i get my cubes from china and i dont pay for them. i'm about to make my first cube order where i actually have to pay for the cubes. at least 50 dollars. for dayan cubes, 2x2, magic, lube, and pyraminx (dont have any of those puzzles)


----------



## asportking (Oct 3, 2011)

I try not to buy cubes, but I always end up getting them. Like just last week, I gave away my shengshou 2x2 as a present as an excuse to get the wittwo.


----------



## adragast (Oct 3, 2011)

In contrast to other cubers who posted here, I buy a lot of cubes. I like to play with them, I know I can simulate them and so on but I prefer to play with them. Void cube, 3x3x2, non-cubic 3x3x5, ... I really enjoy them. Despite this, I find this hobby quite cheap (don't pay for lessons, don't pay for membership, don't pay for magazines, free websites every where...).


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 3, 2011)

I usually get new cubes every 1-3 months or so, usually only 1-3 items, and usually about $10-$50. I just recently (last week) bought the lubix zhanchi, and lubix wittwo. Both my mains, but $45... 

Can't wait till Christmas! I am planning on getting mini dayan+mf8 4x4, shengshou 5x5, and shengshou/dayan+mf8 6x6 (if dayan+mf8 comes out by then, if not then I will be looking toward shengshou). And probably some other stuff


----------



## timeless (Oct 4, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i spend 0 bucks in 1 year. i get my cubes from china and i dont pay for them. i'm about to make my first cube order where i actually have to pay for the cubes. at least 50 dollars. for dayan cubes, 2x2, magic, lube, and pyraminx (dont have any of those puzzles)


 
dont u mean your teacher is paying


----------



## Vinny (Oct 4, 2011)

I DID just buy a Shengshou 6x6, ZhanChi, and stickers, totaling out to around 60 dollars, and that was within the past 2 weeks... 

However, besides that, I haven't ordered a cube since June I believe, and other than that, a very long time. 

I don't really like having a lot of cubes. All I really want to have is all cubes 2-6 (maybe 3 or 4 3x3's), and that's it. However, I used to buy cubes just for the hell of it, which was stupid, so I have about 20 cubes now, which is way more than I need.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 4, 2011)

timeless said:


> dont u mean your teacher is paying


 
no my grandparents pay.... and we pay the teacher to buy the cubes for us.... technically we are paying


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I usually get new cubes every 1-3 months or so, usually only 1-3 items, and usually about $10-$50. I just recently (last week) bought the lubix zhanchi, and lubix wittwo. Both my mains, but $45...
> 
> Can't wait till Christmas! I am planning on getting mini dayan+mf8 4x4, shengshou 5x5, and shengshou/dayan+mf8 6x6 (if dayan+mf8 comes out by then, if not then I will be looking toward shengshou). And probably some other stuff


 
Shengshou is my favorite brand, because they are good AND cheap, but the 2x2 and 3x3 aren't very good, 2x2 locks up alot and 3x3 pops alot, 5x5 locks up if you have very non accurate turning


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I DID just buy a Shengshou 6x6, ZhanChi, and stickers, totaling out to around 60 dollars, and that was within the past 2 weeks...
> 
> However, besides that, I haven't ordered a cube since June I believe, and other than that, a very long time.
> 
> I don't really like having a lot of cubes. All I really want to have is all cubes 2-6 (maybe 3 or 4 3x3's), and that's it. However, I used to buy cubes just for the hell of it, which was stupid, so I have about 20 cubes now, which is way more than I need.


 
Like i said I'm more of a collector, right now i have 29 puzzles, but 5 of them are doubles


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 5, 2011)

I've always wondered: How much money is needed in a year, if it was all for training purposes? What I mean is, if we don't count the money on puzzles that are not official events, but just the money that are spent when a cube gets too loose, when a better one comes out, etc... (things you buy just to get better)


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 5, 2011)

In 1 year, I'd say you would spend +-$40, for lube and getting that new cube if our old one is worn out. Stickers, replacing lost pieces, and so on. 
You tighten a cube if it gets too loose!


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Inusagi said:


> I've always wondered: How much money is needed in a year, if it was all for training purposes? What I mean is, if we don't count the money on puzzles that are not official events, but just the money that are spent when a cube gets too loose, when a better one comes out, etc... (things you buy just to get better)


 
Depends on what events your are interested in.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 6, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> Depends on what events your are interested in.


 
Yeah, I guess my question was a bit unclear :S But what I meant was if I am interested in the events: 2x2-7x7, and just do the other puzzles (like megaminx, pyraminx etc) when I am bored, how much money do you think I need to spend in a year?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 6, 2011)

I havent many cubes like 20 or so,
I started with a rubiks brand then bought later a eastheen set 2-4-5, I bought my first speedcube a F2, Then I ordered a AV. Then I bought most of the remaining WCA puzzles Magics, pyraminx, megaminx, clock etc. Then I got a guhong. Then I started to replace my 2-4-5 cubes with shensghou and lanlan and i boight my 6x6 Thats everything. I guess no more than 150


----------



## Florian (Oct 6, 2011)

In chronological order


1. Rubik's 3x3 about 10€
2. V-Cube 5 25€+(6€ shipping)
3. FII 12€+(6€ shipping)
4. Eastshit 4x4 + Eastshit 2x2 16€+(6€ shipping)
5. Hayan Memory 20$
6. Mf8 Megaminx 15$
7. V-Cube 7 40€
8. GhostHand Magic 10$
9. QJ Pyraminx 10$
10.QJ 2x3x3 8$
11. Mini Master+GuHong
+LL2x2
+Square-1 30$
12. Dayan+Mf8 4x4 20$
13. LingYun 14AUD
14. ShenShou 5x5 15AUD
15. ZhanChi 15.5AUD
16. 2xZhanChi Free
17.ShenShou 6x6 30$

121€+143$+44.5AUD=254$ just guessed the rates


----------



## Godmil (Oct 6, 2011)

I spend about £20 a month (~$30), after getting (almost) all the official puzzles, I'll just browse lightake etc. and click on anything that looks interesting, then I'll purge my basket of the more expensive ones and just see what I get... I prefer for cubes to arrive a few at a time... it just makes it more exciting, and to be honest I mostly enjoy the aspect of getting new toys, it's addictive. If I've just got some new cubes I'm more likely to go straight onto a website and buy more... also the anticipation of knowing any day now you'll get a big parcel is great. I only hold myself back on budget.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Inusagi said:


> Yeah, I guess my question was a bit unclear :S But what I meant was if I am interested in the events: 2x2-7x7, and just do the other puzzles (like megaminx, pyraminx etc) when I am bored, how much money do you think I need to spend in a year?


 
Hmm, still hard to calculate, it depends on how rough you are on your puzzles, but i would say about $100+ if your doing 6x6 and 7x7 cause those cubes are expensive


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Florian said:


> In chronological order
> 
> 
> 1. Rubik's 3x3  about 10€
> ...


 
Eatshit lol, Is this your 2 month cost or your yearly cost?


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I spend about £20 a month (~$30), after getting (almost) all the official puzzles, I'll just browse lightake etc. and click on anything that looks interesting, then I'll purge my basket of the more expensive ones and just see what I get... I prefer for cubes to arrive a few at a time... it just makes it more exciting, and to be honest I mostly enjoy the aspect of getting new toys, it's addictive. If I've just got some new cubes I'm more likely to go straight onto a website and buy more... also the anticipation of knowing any day now you'll get a big parcel is great. I only hold myself back on budget.


 
I agree with you, although i went crazy on puzzle buying these past 2 months, idk why just felt like getting alot more, i got at least 2-3 cubes a week for 5 weeks straight


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

The in past 2 months I've probably spent around $80. If you add in just 2 more though, I've spent about $400.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The in past 2 months I've probably spent around $80. If you add in just 2 more though, I've spent about $400.


 
Wow, mostly on 3x3s? (watched your collection video P)


----------



## NDogg45 (Oct 8, 2011)

I will buy a puzzle whenever I have money, hell, I would actually buy the Yu-Xin 11x11. Now THAT is expensive. My most recent purchase was a 2x2 LanLan white speedcube(a 4x4 by them too,), and an Eastsheen 5x5 white. It was around $30 USD.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 8, 2011)

NDogg45 said:


> I will buy a puzzle whenever I have money, hell, I would actually buy the Yu-Xin 11x11. Now THAT is expensive. My most recent purchase was a 2x2 LanLan white speedcube(a 4x4 by them too,), and an Eastsheen 5x5 white. It was around $30 USD.


 
I will buy cubes any time i have spare money, everybody has priorities, and mine isn't cubes, but cubes is what i spend almost all my spare money on  And I'm going to buy the 11x11 also probably around x-mas


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 8, 2011)

Like, 8-10 dollars. Probably less. I rarely buy cubes unless I feel I need a new main. I have cubes I don't even use, it feels as if I put my money to waste.


----------



## Samania (Oct 8, 2011)

I spend about 50-70$ a year. Most of it is usually a waste though .__.


----------



## NDogg45 (Oct 8, 2011)

i love to buy new puzzles. i might get my first vcube soon!


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 8, 2011)

last time i ordered was like 4 months ago and that was like 20 dollars and now im going to order from speedcubeshop once their shengshou v3 comes in


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 9, 2011)

NDogg45 said:


> i love to buy new puzzles. i might get my first vcube soon!


 
vcube is over priced, only reason i would get 1 is if there was a puzzle i didn't want and i had the extra money, I have a SS 5x5 getting a SS 6x6 and i have a X-cube 7x7 so i don't really need Vcubes


----------



## NDogg45 (Oct 9, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> vcube is over priced, only reason i would get 1 is if there was a puzzle i didn't want and i had the extra money, I have a SS 5x5 getting a SS 6x6 and i have a X-cube 7x7 so i don't really need Vcubes


 
Is the X-Cube fast? If so, how much does one cost?


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 9, 2011)

I buy very rarely. I have made one $50AUD order in 2 years of cubing. I am about to make a $35 order. That's mostly because I don't really have a way to regularly earn money. I would buy more cubes if I had more money though. My 'wish list' is very long.


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 9, 2011)

list of what you bought? any reccomendations?


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 9, 2011)

NDogg45 said:


> Is the X-Cube fast? If so, how much does one cost?


 
It's a pretty good cube, and i got mine for $20, after lubing with CRC it's 1 of my faster cubes


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 9, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> list of what you bought? any reccomendations?


 
I'm too lazy to type all my puzzles out, I'll just make a collection video in the next few days, just watch my youtube channel


----------



## NDogg45 (Oct 10, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> It's a pretty good cube, and i got mine for $20, after lubing with CRC it's 1 of my faster cubes


 
Where can I get one? I have Googled it. I couldn't find it. And does your 6x6 ever lock up?


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 10, 2011)

NDogg45 said:


> Where can I get one? I have Googled it. I couldn't find it. And does your 6x6 ever lock up?


 
I don't have a 6x6, it's a 7x7 and i got mine off eBay for $24 but the seller put it on sale so it's like $20 now


----------

